# How About A Spring Roll Out Rally??



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, I just backed her into the barn at the fairgrounds for the long winter. Is it too early to think spring? How about a roll out rally? I was thinking of before Memorial Day Weekend, so maybe the weekend of May 18, 19 and 20th? I was thinking of somewhere easy for our Michigan friends to get to. How about Starved Rock State Park ( Starved Rock clicky ). Although, if someone lives in the area and would have another idea of a location, we are all ears. From the east and west, it would be an easy drive down I80. For our Michigan friends, it's only about 200 miles from Kalamazoo and with this location you will be able to avoid the tollways. If you are interested, please reply and add your name.

UPDATE: Please see post #72 on page 5 about site locations
UPDATE (#2): Please see post #86, pertaining to pot luck planning

_*Updated 04/28/2007*_
1. H2oSprayer - Site # 87 - Moved to 129
2. Out4Fun - Site # 90 - Moved to 59
3. Stan - Site # 93
4. LMbevard - Site # 88 - Moved to 128
5. RAYASFAM - Site # 92 - Moved to 61
6. j1mfrog - Site # 89 - Moved to 132
7. Mike - Site # 86 - Moved to 127
8. Lund1700 - Site #94 - Moved to 64
9. purdyfish - Site # 95 - Moved to 66


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Well, I just backed her into the barn at the fairgrounds for the long winter. Is it too early to think spring? How about a roll out rally? I was thinking of before Memorial Day Weekend, so maybe the weekend of May 18, 19 and 20th? I was thinking of somewhere easy for our Michigan friends to get to. How about Starved Rock State Park ( Starved Rock clicky ). Although, if someone lives in the area and would have another idea of a location, we are all ears. From the east and west, it would be an easy drive down I80. For our Michigan friends, it's only about 200 miles from Kalamazoo and with this location you will be able to avoid the tollways. If you are interested, please reply and add your name.
> 
> 1. H2oSprayer
> 2. Out4Fun ??
> 3. Stan ??


Chris

We're in..just let me know when you need some cash for the deposit and I'll mail you a check

Stan


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Chris,

We had a blast in Door County! It was great meeting you guys. We're not sure what our schedule is ..... but if we pencil in May for a Starved Rock Rally - we are officially off the hook for anything else that comes up right?

Well....consider our calendar locked and loaded for the weekend of May 18th.....Count us in!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

That's a good idea and sounds like a good time, for sure. I have heard of Starved Rock State Park and a look at the webpage makes me think we ought to go. It might be over 300 miles each way for us, but after looking at the Outback under the snow all winter, a good Spring trip might just be the ticket. So, consider us a definite maybe for now.

Bill


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Well, I just backed her into the barn at the fairgrounds for the long winter. Is it too early to think spring? How about a roll out rally? I was thinking of before Memorial Day Weekend, so maybe the weekend of May 18, 19 and 20th? I was thinking of somewhere easy for our Michigan friends to get to. How about Starved Rock State Park ( Starved Rock clicky ). Although, if someone lives in the area and would have another idea of a location, we are all ears. From the east and west, it would be an easy drive down I80. For our Michigan friends, it's only about 200 miles from Kalamazoo and with this location you will be able to avoid the tollways. If you are interested, please reply and add your name.
> 
> 1. H2oSprayer - Yes
> 2. Out4Fun - Yes
> ...


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Just saw this post... that's the week-end we're tentatively planning to make the trip from Iowa out to Lakeshore RV to pick up our new 23RS. If all goes well we may be passing through on the way back home!!

If you're willing to take on a newbie we might see if we can fit a night in. It would be great to have some "experts" show us the ropes.

We're still firming up plans, so we can't commit yet, but we'll keep you posted.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Well, I just backed her into the barn at the fairgrounds for the long winter. Is it too early to think spring? How about a roll out rally? I was thinking of before Memorial Day Weekend, so maybe the weekend of May 18, 19 and 20th? I was thinking of somewhere easy for our Michigan friends to get to. How about Starved Rock State Park ( Starved Rock clicky ). Although, if someone lives in the area and would have another idea of a location, we are all ears. From the east and west, it would be an easy drive down I80. For our Michigan friends, it's only about 200 miles from Kalamazoo and with this location you will be able to avoid the tollways. If you are interested, please reply and add your name.
> 
> 1. H2oSprayer - Yes
> 2. Out4Fun - Yes
> ...


Cookie9933 an junkman, we would love to have you along. Keep us updated as your plans firm up. I have talked with the people at Starved Rock about the best way to make reservations to ensure that we will all be placed together. We will all be able to be placed togather, but we will want to make our reservations by the first of year. As Decamber nears, I will let everyone know about Starved Rocks requested procedure.

Chris


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Would be at least 300 miles for me, which is too far for a weekend during the school year. I'd truly love to join you. I could make a summer trip there, just not until after I get out of school in mid-June.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

nonny said:


> Would be at least 300 miles for me, which is too far for a weekend during the school year. I'd truly love to join you. I could make a summer trip there, just not until after I get out of school in mid-June.


Mid-May or mid-June, that's only a month difference. Can't you call in sick??

Bill


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Well, I just backed her into the barn at the fairgrounds for the long winter. Is it too early to think spring? How about a roll out rally? I was thinking of before Memorial Day Weekend, so maybe the weekend of May 18, 19 and 20th? I was thinking of somewhere easy for our Michigan friends to get to. How about Starved Rock State Park ( Starved Rock clicky ). Although, if someone lives in the area and would have another idea of a location, we are all ears. From the east and west, it would be an easy drive down I80. For our Michigan friends, it's only about 200 miles from Kalamazoo and with this location you will be able to avoid the tollways. If you are interested, please reply and add your name.
> 
> 1. H2oSprayer
> 2. Out4Fun ??
> 3. Stan ??


Good for us I think.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

nonny said:


> Would be at least 300 miles for me, which is too far for a weekend during the school year. I'd truly love to join you. I could make a summer trip there, just not until after I get out of school in mid-June.


We are gonna have to ditto what nonny says.







We want to get to Illinois sometime next summer, but we do have to wait for school to be out for the summer.


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Mark us down as a "maybe" - have to check out work schedule however this far in advance it is easier to try to get off.. Looks like a gorgeous place.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

The maybe's are winning so far


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Would be at least 300 miles for me, which is too far for a weekend during the school year. I'd truly love to join you. I could make a summer trip there, just not until after I get out of school in mid-June.


Mid-May or mid-June, that's only a month difference. Can't you call in sick??

Bill
[/quote]








Nope, I'm far too honest to do that. I also get very little sick time because I had to take it all last year to go on short term disability for 3 months. You guys have a great time and I'll join y'all in the summer. How's about the UP?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

z-family said:


> Add us to the maybe list. If we can make the dates work we will be there!
> 
> Rob


I have added you to the maybe list. Let's hope that we can change some of the "Maybes" to "Yeses" and have a fun kickoff to another great season of camping.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Well, I just backed her into the barn at the fairgrounds for the long winter. Is it too early to think spring? How about a roll out rally? I was thinking of before Memorial Day Weekend, so maybe the weekend of May 18, 19 and 20th? I was thinking of somewhere easy for our Michigan friends to get to. How about Starved Rock State Park ( Starved Rock clicky ). Although, if someone lives in the area and would have another idea of a location, we are all ears. From the east and west, it would be an easy drive down I80. For our Michigan friends, it's only about 200 miles from Kalamazoo and with this location you will be able to avoid the tollways. If you are interested, please reply and add your name.
> 
> _*Updated 11/04/2006*_
> 1. H2oSprayer - Yes
> ...


Can I change any of the Maybes to Yeses? Or add anyone else to the list? We will have to start thinking of reservations in about a month or so.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Well, I just backed her into the barn at the fairgrounds for the long winter. Is it too early to think spring? How about a roll out rally? I was thinking of before Memorial Day Weekend, so maybe the weekend of May 18, 19 and 20th? I was thinking of somewhere easy for our Michigan friends to get to. How about Starved Rock State Park ( Starved Rock clicky ). Although, if someone lives in the area and would have another idea of a location, we are all ears. From the east and west, it would be an easy drive down I80. For our Michigan friends, it's only about 200 miles from Kalamazoo and with this location you will be able to avoid the tollways. If you are interested, please reply and add your name.
> 
> _*Updated 11/04/2006*_
> 1. H2oSprayer - Yes
> ...


Can I change any of the Maybes to Yeses? Or add anyone else to the list? We will have to start thinking of reservations in about a month or so.
[/quote]

Yes, we will come!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

JimBo99 said:


> Yes, we will come!


Great to have you along, I've got you down.









Chris


----------



## purdyfish (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I would be another one of those maybe's. Right down the road for us. It is a nice park, I am sure you will love it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone else? I will be posting information on making reservations soon.

Chris


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

We're still a maybe...









Still working on finalizing our spring schedule. But its looking like we may be out that way in mid-April rather than mid-May. Not sure if we can get away with heading back out a month later.

We should have plans finalized in the next week or two.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

That might be doable for me. I'm only 180 miles away and have never been to Staved Rock before. Let me know what's needed for reservations, etc.

LMbevard


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> That might be doable for me. I'm only 180 miles away and have never been to Staved Rock before. Let me know what's needed for reservations, etc.
> 
> LMbevard


I've added you to the list as a maybe.







Let me know when I can change it to a Yes. Reservation information will be forthcoming.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The snow is flying outside, so lets warm up a bit and think about our rally. It's nearing time to make the reservations. After contacting Starved Rock about the proper way to make reservations for a group, this is what they said:

"The best way to get a group of sites is to have one person collect the money/reservation forms and mail them all in together. The earlier you get the reservations in the better chances of getting the sites together."

So, I will be happy to the collector of reservation information to pass along to them in one submission. I think that the best way would be for each of you to fill out a reservation form ( Reservation Form ), write a check for the first nights fee and the reservation fee ($30.00 made payable to Illinois DNR) and send them to me. I will put them in an envelope and send to them. The reservation period for next year starts January 3rd. Therefore, I will be required to send the packet to them the last week of December. So I will need to have everyone's information by Christmas. When you have sent the information to me, please post a note on this thread that you have sent it, and I'll post when I have received it. This should help with the tracking. I will send a PM to the people that have a "Yes" next to their name on the top of the first page of this thread as to where to send your info, so if you are planning on attending and it still shows "maybe", please let me know so that I can change it to a "Yes" and send you the info. Any questions, just ask. And remember, think spring!!

Chris


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Well, I just backed her into the barn at the fairgrounds for the long winter. Is it too early to think spring? How about a roll out rally? I was thinking of before Memorial Day Weekend, so maybe the weekend of May 18, 19 and 20th? I was thinking of somewhere easy for our Michigan friends to get to. How about Starved Rock State Park ( Starved Rock clicky ). Although, if someone lives in the area and would have another idea of a location, we are all ears. From the east and west, it would be an easy drive down I80. For our Michigan friends, it's only about 200 miles from Kalamazoo and with this location you will be able to avoid the tollways. If you are interested, please reply and add your name.
> 
> _*Updated 12/04/2006*_
> 1. H2oSprayer - Yes
> ...


If it isn't too late, count us as a YES! Starved Rock State Park is an easy drive for us - we're next door to Peoria. The date sounds great, as well. We haven't camped at Starved Rock since we were first married (25 years ago) and we were tent campers then. Those were the days!

Scoutr2
(Mike, Sherry, and Erica - and usually one of Erica's friends)


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> If it isn't too late, count us as a YES! Starved Rock State Park is an easy drive for us - we're next door to Peoria. The date sounds great, as well. We haven't camped at Starved Rock since we were first married (25 years ago) and we were tent campers then. Those were the days!
> 
> Scoutr2
> (Mike, Sherry, and Erica - and usually one of Erica's friends)


I've got you down, look for a PM for more reservation information.

Chris


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> So, I will be happy to the collector of reservation information to pass along to them in one submission. I think that the best way would be for each of you to fill out a reservation form ( Reservation Form ), write a check for the first nights fee and the reservation fee ($30.00 made payable to Illinois DNR) and send them to me. I Chris


I just downloaded the reservation form and was wondering which is right, the $30 above or $25 like is on the form?

Go ahead and put me down for a spot. I haven't camped in Ill at all, so I assume a Class A has electric. Also I need a longer site for the 30' 5'er, can you suggest a go spot?

Larry


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Larry, I've got you down. As far as the $$, its $25.00 per night + a $5.00 reservation fee that IDNR charges, and they require a the first nights fee + the reservation fee to ba paid with the reservation request. Look for a PM.

Chris


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It looks like we lost one. Scoutr2 let me know that they will be unable to attend. So our offical family count is 5 as of this point.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Count us in Chris - I'll be sending you the check and information this week, printers out of ink so waiting for the hubby to put in a new ink cartridge and we'll be set!

(I can build a web site but not replace an ink cartridge baffling ain't it!)

We're really looking forward to the Rally!!

(Rita)


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Well unfortunately we're going to have to drop from the Maybe list.









We just put our plans together for the spring and making out to Starved Rock just isn't in the cards. We're heading out to Michigan 3 weeks earlier to pick up our new trailer and just couldn't swing two trips out that close together during the school year.

It really would have be fun hanging out with all you experts who could have trained us newbies on all the do's and don'ts

I guess boot camp will have to be another time.

Mark us down as a definite maybe for next year!!!


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

We are new members and would love to join the group at Starved Rock. Where do I mail the reservation?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

RAYASFAM said:


> We are new members and would love to join the group at Starved Rock. Where do I mail the reservation?


I've got you down, look for a PM for more information.

Junkman, sorry that you won't be able to join us but I can understand THIS time. Maybe we will try to do another fall outing??

Chris


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

JimBo99, FYI, I received your reservation form and deposit today.

As of today's mail, I have not yet received any others.

Chris


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> JimBo99, FYI, I received your reservation form and deposit today.
> 
> As of today's mail, I have not yet received any others.
> 
> Chris


Great! We are looking forward to the rally.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris,

You should be receiving our deposit check and form in the next day or two. We decided to stay Friday night and Saturday night so we could get there early. Are you guys staying an extra night as well? Or anyone else?

(Rita)


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

out4fun said:


> Chris,
> 
> You should be receiving our deposit check and form in the next day or two. We decided to stay Friday night and Saturday night so we could get there early. Are you guys staying an extra night as well? Or anyone else?
> 
> (Rita)


Rita, it's great to hear from you guys!! We plan on arriving on the Friday, after our oldest gets out of school, and heading home late afternoon on Sunday. Maybe Jim (JimBo99) will chime in, I think that they may be planning on staying a bit longer.

Chris


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Sending my $$ and reservation form in tomorrow. I did not list a campsite, thought that you would choose some together. Plan on arreiving Friday afternoon and leaving Sunday. Looking forward to see you all.

LMBevard


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I received RAYASFAM's info today.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I received out4fun's info today.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris

Got your email. Printed the form...check is ready. email me your mailing address.

Merry Christmas

Stan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Today I received LMbevard's reservation form and Stans is on the way. That puts us at 6 families so far for our rally. If you haven't noticed yet, you can view my first post for updates. Anyone else want to join in on the fun?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> I just downloaded the reservation form and was wondering which is right, the $30 above or $25 like is on the form?
> 
> Go ahead and put me down for a spot. I haven't camped in Ill at all, so I assume a Class A has electric. Also I need a longer site for the 30' 5'er, can you suggest a go spot?
> 
> Larry


I now understand why you were unsure of the correct price. I attempted to download the reservation for m today with the link that that I provided on this thread and it did not work. I went to the Illinois DNR website, found the form and downloaded it. After filling out my info I found at the bottom, that the deposit required is $25.00. It is then broken down to say that it is $20 for the site and $5 for the reservation fee. So I searched around and found the form that I originally downloaded months ago. That form said that the fee was $25 and also required a $5 reservation fee. So, apparently Illinois DNR realised that the old form was misleading and updated to a new form. The new form says that "Incomplete forms and/or incorrect fees will be returned in the mail" I will attempt to contact Starved Rock this week to see if the amount of $30 for the reservation fee will cause the reservation form to be rejected. I'll keep everyone updated on what I find out. Sorry about the confusion.

Chris

For anyone still wanting to make a reservation, here is the new link to the reservation form - New reservation form


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Is it too late to get in with the group reservation. I've been off-line for a while and missed the post. If you've already mailed the stuff in, that's OK, I'll mail my own and ask to be placed with the "Outbackers Group" or whatever name you have the reservations under. Sounds like fun.

Jim


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> Is it too late to get in with the group reservation. I've been off-line for a while and missed the post. If you've already mailed the stuff in, that's OK, I'll mail my own and ask to be placed with the "Outbackers Group" or whatever name you have the reservations under. Sounds like fun.
> 
> Jim


Jim,

Short answer, yes. Long answer, check your email. I will need the info by tomorrow night at the latest.

_*THE OTHERS WHO HAVE SENT ME YOUR INFO:* _

Please check your email (if you haven't provided Outbackers.com with your email, look for a PM from me). As there was a change in the reservation form, the fee to make a reservation is $25 and not $30.

Chris


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

z-family said:


> As much as I hate missing an Outbacker Rally, it looks like we are not going to make this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob,

Your sig photos are great!! Maybe we'll see you at the next "Fall Michigan Rally". We enjoyed that trip over this year, any plans for the fall of 2007?

Chris


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I just wanted to let everyone now that the reservations have been sent off to IDNR. We have seven families so far, and maybe as time gets closer, we may pick up another family or two. When you get your confirmation from IDNR, please post the camp site number that you were assigned.

Chris


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Anyone else?


just got our tt. Were in the western surburbs of chicago. Is it still possible to get in. Question is it families?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mike said:


> Anyone else?


just got our tt. Were in the western surburbs of chicago. Is it still possible to get in. Question is it families?
[/quote]

Hi Mike,

Yes this rally is for families and you should probably still be able to get a reservation. Look for a PM from me.

Chris


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Room for another OB'er at Starved Rock? Please let me know how we can secure a site with the rest of the group. Thanks !! This would be our first rally! Exciting!









Thanks!
Tony


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> Room for another OB'er at Starved Rock? Please let me know how we can secure a site with the rest of the group. Thanks !! This would be our first rally! Exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let Chris send you the details but I for one say there's always room for another Sox fan. Hey Chris, did you screen out all the Cubs Fans? I don't remember answering any questions about that in our emails.

Jim


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> Room for another OB'er at Starved Rock? Please let me know how we can secure a site with the rest of the group. Thanks !! This would be our first rally! Exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let Chris send you the details but I for one say there's always room for another Sox fan. Hey Chris, did you screen out all the Cubs Fans? I don't remember answering any questions about that in our emails.

Jim
[/quote]

Oh boy, here we go...Well if you want to know the truth, I knew that j1mfrog was a Sox fan, that's why I gave him the wrong info for getting a reservation









Just kidding, but I know that there will be at least one Cubs fan there









WhiteSoxFan, I'll send you a PM with the info that you will need to make a reservation.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

[/quote]

Oh boy, here we go...Well if you want to know the truth, I knew that j1mfrog was a Sox fan, that's why I gave him the wrong info for getting a reservation









Just kidding, but I know that there will be at least one Cubs fan there









WhiteSoxFan, I'll send you a PM with the info that you will need to make a reservation.
[/quote]

I'll take the White Sox anyday over the Goats - whoops - I mean the Cubs









Cardinals Fan,
JimBo99


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks H2oSrayer....I got the details for reservations and will ask for a site next to the group. I'll let the group know if we were successful.

Just think.....staying at Starved Rock for an OB Rally...a great camp fire, favorite cold beverage masked in an unidentifiable cup (remember, it's a state park in Illinois!), good music & converstaion, and in mid-May knowing that the Cubs will already be out of the race already







.....you can't get any better than that!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The Cubs are going all the way this year!!!

Have you gotten you reservation confirmation yet? Jimbo99 will be on site #91 and I will be on site #87. How about you?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got my reservation. I'll be on site 88.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We will be sending in our res this week, We hope to get in with u all. Btw We are cubs fans and by the looks of it the sox are in trouble this year


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

We'll be at site 89. How old are you're kids? Mine are 7, 10, and 13.

Go Sox!

Jim


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> How old are you're kids? Mine are 7, 10, and 13.
> 
> Go Sox!
> 
> ...


My boys are (or will be) 4 and 6.

I'll put you down as a yes then, Jim. Did you get a confirmation from IDNR yet? If not, 89 may already be taken by someone in our group. I had requested that IDNR put us in sites 85 - 91 and then keep a few around us open until they MUST fill them. You know, just in case....

Chris

BTW.....CUBS RULE!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

My confirmation is for site 89.


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

We got our confirmation today for site 92.

Jim, is your 10 year old a girl? We have a ten year old daughter. She has her fingers crossed!

Sue


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

RAYASFAM said:


> We got our confirmation today for site 92.
> 
> Jim, is your 10 year old a girl? We have a ten year old daughter. She has her fingers crossed!
> 
> Sue


I am so bummed that we are going to be able to make it... I've got a 9 year old daughter and she would have loved to hang out with new friends.

I've got to stop reading this thread every time it comes up... its depressing me.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

RAYASFAM said:


> We got our confirmation today for site 92.
> 
> Jim, is your 10 year old a girl? We have a ten year old daughter. She has her fingers crossed!
> 
> Sue


Yep. Girl.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Chris

We got our confirmation yesterday we are on site #90. Sorry for the delay on the new check, its in the mail we both thought the other sent it out. I guess we got tied up with holiday stuff.









Talk to ya soon...Angelo


----------



## purdyfish (Apr 11, 2006)

Help I've fallen and cant check the forum. I missed the registration information due to the holiday rumble. I have printed out the form. Where do I send the $$ to now?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

purdyfish said:


> Help I've fallen and cant check the forum. I missed the registration information due to the holiday rumble. I have printed out the form. Where do I send the $$ to now?


Look for a PM from me, and welcome aboard


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

hey all, we just recieved our confirmation, Site 86. Looking forward to meeting u all.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

For anyone that may still be interested in joining the rally, there are still open sites in the area. Lund1700 just reported that he had made a reservation to join us on site #94. Only 3 more months...and counting.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi guys. Just an update on the reservations. As the weather has been so nice the past couple of weekends, we decided to drive down to Starved Rock State Park for a fun day trip to check out everyone's site for our rally. In my opinion, many of the sites that we had reservations for were going to be too small for those of us with larger units, I was most concerned with JimBo's site. As you first enter the camping area, there was an area of sites that were wide open and would accomodate the larger units with out any problem. I called today and spoke with a very nice person that was willing to move our entire group to this area. Therefore, please look at post #1 of this thread and make sure that you have a site number next to your name. If you do, you have been moved to another site. One of us had reserved site #95. That site has also been moved, but please let me know who you are for my notes. Everyone that was moved will be getting a new confirmation in the mail from Starved Rock. When you do get your confirmation with the site change, please let me know where you were moved to. Also, if you have made a reservation to be with the group but are not listed in post #1, send me a PM ASAP so that I can get you the information you will need to be moved with the group. It will be rally time before you know it!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Good Job. Thanks for heading off a problem before we even knew about it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> Good Job. Thanks for heading off a problem before we even knew about it.


No problem, I'm happy that we were able to rectify it before it became a problem


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi, everybody

We got our new site assignment today. We will be on site 61. Less than 2 months to go!









Sue


----------



## purdyfish (Apr 11, 2006)

I had #95 and am now in #66. I have since sold my outback and bought a motorhome, am I still invited as a former outback owner?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

purdyfish said:


> I had #95 and am now in #66. I have since sold my outback and bought a motorhome, am I still invited as a former outback owner?


I'm sure that you are still an OB'er at heart, so of course you are!!


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Good Job. Thanks for heading off a problem before we even knew about it.


No problem, I'm happy that we were able to rectify it before it became a problem








[/quote]
Thanks for all your work and w/changing the sites especially if the new sites will be easier to get into since we are new to all of this. My wife sent an e-mail to you without seeing this post to ask about the site change she wasn't sure if she put our new site number in so will do again. Our new site is number #64. Thanks again

Greg


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I got moved to site 132. It looks like everyone else is in the 60s. I don't have a map on me. Am I still near everyone else?

Found my map. Looks OK to me.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Got moved to 128. hopefully its big enough for my 30'. Plan on coming up early friday so that I can get it parked and then I can watch everyone else try to back in.







Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> Plan on coming up early friday so that I can get it parked and then I can watch everyone else try to back in.


That's what we are planning on doing, sit back with a cold one and watch the fun begin.







After all, it's been a long winter and our backing skills may be a bit rusty.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

See you there, Lord willing, and thanks for checking out the campground so that we all would fit. That did worry me not knowing if the holes would be big enough. On the Missouri and Iowa reservation sites (as well as other states) you can click on the site, download a picture and a discription of the site so that you are fairly sure that it's possible to fit on the site. Several of the campgrounds we've went to has only a few spots that I can get in to with out a shoe horn. Looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi All...We just got the paper work for the new site and we are moved from site 90 to site 59.
We cant wait to start another season of camping so I think were gonna get out at least once in April.








We are looking forword to meeting every one soon.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello everyone! We can't make it to the rally. We are headed to Montana the last week of May and need the time to finish getting ready. Have a great time! I sent in a cancellation today for site 060.

Jim


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Jim,
Sorry that you won't be able to attend. It sounds like you have a great opportunity. My sister attended the University of Montana and I really enjoyed my visits out there. Be sure to keep an eye on OB'ers, maybe we will do the rally again next spring. Congratulations and good luck!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, less then a month till rally time. Should we plan a pot luck dinner for Saturday night? I did notice that there was a nice picnic pavilion not too far from our sites. The way that some of the sites are, we could even push a few tables together near a fire ring. Let me know your thoughts.

Chris


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Since this will be our first rally not sure what to expect or bring for the potluck, any suggestions? Next question do the sites have water hookup or do we need to fill up before we get to the site? Next question anyone bringing a teenager or 2 year old. Both like to play with others and the 16 y.o may try to back out and stay with friend or an aunt. I also told her she should bring a friend.

thanks


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi All,

I was doing some research in the area we will be staying to see if there are any activities that sounded interesting below is what I found so far:

http://www.starvedrocklodge.com/visitors_events.cfm
This is a local lodge and they are offering quite a few May events - check out the "Pow Wow" going on the weekend we'll be up there - it sounds interesting!

http://www.experienceottawa.com/
Ottawa Visitors Guide

http://www.greatriverstourboat.com/Ottawariverboat/
River Boat tours

http://www.canoethefox.com/
Canoeing

http://www.ottawafunbus.com/
A fun bus tour

I'll keep looking for more fun things to do in the area!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

The pow wow sounds fun, Ive been to one in the chicago area and they are pretty interesting. Plus I think the two y.o. would get a kick out of the indian outfits and dancing.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Someone mentioned having a pot-luck earlier - we would be happy to provide a pasta salad of some sort!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mike said:


> Next question anyone bringing a teenager or 2 year old. Both like to play with others and the 16 y.o may try to back out and stay with friend or an aunt. I also told her she should bring a friend.


We have a 7yo and a 3yo, both boys.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We will plan on bringing sloppy Joe's and Rice Crispy treats. So this is the list so far:

H2oSprayer: Sloppy Joe's and Rice Crispy treats
Out4Fun: Pasta salad


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> We will plan on bringing sloppy Joe's and Rice Crispy treats. So this is the list so far:
> 
> H2oSprayer: Sloppy Joe's and Rice Crispy treats
> Out4Fun: Pasta salad


We've got a broccoli salad and fruit salad


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Updated potluck list:

H2oSprayer: Sloppy Joe's and Rice Crispy treats
Out4Fun: Pasta salad
Lmbevard: Broccoli salad and fruit salad


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

We were thinking of bringing italian sausage w/buns and some kind of desert thingy.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry, but I'm not going to commit to any food yet. We may end up being in and out due to kids baseball games. I don't know the schedule yet







. Bag of chips?


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

How about hot dogs for the kids and some oooey, gooey brownies?

Sue, Dave and Kristi


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

When are we doing the potluck?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> When are we doing the potluck?


We are open for suggestions. I was thinking about Saturday evening. What time will you return from the baseball games?

Updated potluck list:

H2oSprayer: Sloppy Joe's and Rice Crispy treats
Out4Fun: Pasta salad
Lmbevard: Broccoli salad and fruit salad
Lund1700: Italian sausage w/buns and some kind of desert thingy
j1mfrog: unsure 
RAYASFAM: Hot dogs for the kids and some oooey, gooey brownies


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Saturday Game is at noon. Should be back by 6:00pm at the latest.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> Should be back by 6:00pm at the latest.


I'm sure that will be fine. Just plan on bringing something easy.

A note to all, be sure to bring your own table settings and a beverage (or 2 or 3 or ...)


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Oops. My bad, game's at 2:00pm. We'll just show up late. Don't wait for us.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> Updated potluck list:
> 
> H2oSprayer: Sloppy Joe's and Rice Crispy treats
> Out4Fun: Pasta salad
> ...


Bump!!

Looking at the extended weather forecast, it looks like it is going to be a beautiful weekend!! Just a few more days.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We still not sure what to bring? but we have some ideas

Also anyone with a teenager. We still don't know if the sixteen y.o. who will be seventeen on 5/19 will go but it might help if there are other teenagers coming.


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

mike said:


> We still not sure what to bring? but we have some ideas
> 
> Also anyone with a teenager. We still don't know if the sixteen y.o. who will be seventeen on 5/19 will go but it might help if there are other teenagers coming.


Two 15 y..o. boys 12 girl and 7 thinks she is 21.

Greg


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

one more day, we will be bringing a dish well liked at the firehouse chicken tortilla soup/stew. I will make it mild so the kids can have some. We should be there at about 6 depending on traffic. Looking forward to a great time.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mike said:


> one more day, we will be bringing a dish well liked at the firehouse chicken tortilla soup/stew. I will make it mild so the kids can have some. We should be there at about 6 depending on traffic. Looking forward to a great time.


What could be better then firehouse food!!! Although I had hoped to get there earlier, I think that we will end up getting there around 4:30ish. See you all then.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got home from the Rally







wish we were still there! Had a great time guys and enjoyed meeting all of you. Took me about 4 hrs to get home. Nice thing was that I got 11.9 mpg out of the Dodge going up and looks like about the same coming back so I am happy about that. Paid $2.81 for fuel at the Love Plaza on I-80, but it still $2.65 in Keokuk. We did not stop on the way home so the cat was really happy to get out of the carrier. We parked the camper on the street and will worry about it later. The DW is already planning on what we'll do next time we get up that way. Thanks H2Osprayer for getting this together.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Sox Win!

http://chicago.whitesox.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=cws


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> Sox Win!
> 
> http://chicago.whitesox.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=cws


The Cubs had to let the Sox win one game!!

It was great to meet everyone the weekend. We couldn't have asked for any better weather and it was my pleasure to set it up the event this year. Anyone up for another camping season kickoff rally next year??


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

So nice to meet everyone!!! Thanks for setting things up Chris and Heather. And not sure if I need to put this on the Womans Rv thing but need a receipe from Heather for the salad and Mike for the tortilla soup. Thanks everyone for making such a nice weekend.

Kathleen and Greg


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

What a great weekend!

It was good to see H20 and Out4fun for the second area rally, and really nice to meat some new OB friends.

Not only was the company good, the weather fantastic, but darn you folks know how to throw on a Potluck Dinner.

We'd like Mike's Tortilla Soup recipe too!!

Hope we can all get together again for another great outing.

Stan & Deb

PS I'll download the pics from my camera over the next couple of days


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Lund1700 said:


> I need a receipe from Heather for the salad
> Kathleen and Greg


Heather's salad: AKA Napa cabbage salad

Part 1 - 
Chop up 1 head of Napa cabbage
Chop up 2 green onions

Part 2 - 
Prepare dressing by combining: 
1/4 cup of vinegar
1/2 cup sugar
3/4 cup veggie oil
1 T soy sauce
(bring items to a boil to dissolve sugar)

Part 3 - 
2 packages of chicken Ramen Noodles - In skillet, crush Romen Noodles, add flavor packets and enough margarine to marinate all noodles, saute until all margarine is absorbed and noodles are lightly toasted

Wait until you are ready to serve to mix all parts together.


----------



## RAYASFAM (Dec 13, 2006)

We had a great time, too! The weather could not have been more perfect. We were shocked to get home to 54 degree and rain. We can't wait to see all of you again!

Sue, Dave and Kristi


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Group Photo Added to Gallery

I added the group photo to the Gallery > Starved Rock 2007

Stan


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks all for a great time - it was great to put some faces to names. We hope to get together again soon, Chris we greatly appreciate the time and effort you put into getting this rally put together and you picked the perfect spot.

We will hopefully be back at Starved Rock in the Fall - there was so much to see two days was not enough!

You can see our photo album here: http://www.dotphoto.com/Go.asp?l=ritachick...4514959&T=1

Hope to see you all again soon! Rita, Angelo, Chey and Kelsey


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

out4fun said:


> We will hopefully be back at Starved Rock in the Fall - there was so much to see two days was not enough!
> 
> Hope to see you all again soon! Rita, Angelo, Chey and Kelsey


So, who's up for a fall rally at Starved Rock?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here are a few photos that we had from the rally:


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We had a great time, thanks to all for making us welcome at our first rally

YES, we would be up for a fall rally and any other trips u all have planned. Thanks to all the "bigger kids" for making my 2 y.o. have a great time. My sixteen, yesterday she turned seventeen even had a great time. She was'nt too big on tent camping but had fun with the tt. Let us know the next time u all are going out and mayby we can meet u somewhere.

Anyway, heres the recipie:

boil approx 5-7 chkn breasts cut up

cut up in 1" squares one lg bag of flour burritto tortillas

in crockpot mix

2 lg cans of cream of ckn
2 reg sized jars of salsa
4 cups of shredded cheese

cook for at least four hours, periodically adding water.

pretty easy,


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

You can count us in for a Fall Rally at Starved Rock - I think that area would be beautiful in the Fall!


----------

